# AoS: Kharadron Overlords



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

These look pretty sweet. To me it looks like the Squats have returned, just in the Mortal Realms instead of the dark future. One of them even has a chain sword! I have to say, these guys look fantastic. Also, some news about a box set aimed at competitive play at the bottom of the page linked. , Shadespire. 

I'll embed the video when it hits YouTube. 

https://www.warhammer-community.com/2017/03/15/a-new-race-descends-on-the-mortal-realms/


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I predicted when the teaser about a new race came out last night (seriously, how bloody awesome is it that GW tease a new race one night and by the next morning it's revealed!) that I sensed a new army project in my future.

Looks like I was right.


LotN


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dwarfs in power armour, with chain swords, assault cannons, and horrible jump packs for AoS, but GW refuses to bring back Squats for 40k?!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

My beautiful mechanized midgets will once more grace the shelves of my FLGS? Oh, happy day! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Old Man78 said:


> Dwarfs in power armour, with chain swords, assault cannons, and horrible jump packs for AoS, but GW refuses to bring back Squats for 40k?!


All they need is a Codex at this point, and you could use them in both systems, like Chaos Daemons  Hell, you can probably play them as Counts-As Dark Eldar (lot of flying things) without much issue...


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I must say, this release is one of the most exciting for me in a while. These guys are right up my ally.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

God damned glorious minis. I kinda just want this huge air boat thing:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

That thing must be HUGE! I imagine the smallest on the right is comparable to the gyrocopter from a few years ago


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

There's a couple of really inventive Ork players in my group, I have no doubts I'll be seeing at least some of those ships re-appropriated as 40k models.

Speaking of 40k...gatling cannons, cable-charged pistols with glowing blue energy, the boss dude looks like he has digital weapons, a chainfist, and a battle cannon even. AoS seems to be taking an even newer turn with some of these recent technologically advanced equipment.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

So, are they dwarves in steam-power armor or are they robot dwarves?
I mean, either way that's pretty badass.
Looking forward to seeing what projects come of these guys. Won't be me anytime soon, to much on my painting table right now, but how creative people get with these guys has me interested.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone else think this could be some new scenery coming for AoS in this sweet glorious picture of Kharadron Overlords massing for battle?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A preview of the WD article this month.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

This release looks a lot more in depth than a lot of the AoS releases. Meaning, wide array of weapons and loadouts. Normally the AoS stuff seemed to follow the same loadout styles as WFB, with hand weapons, great weapons, etc.

The variety of arms these guys have alone looks more like a 40k style army, which is awesome since cool little details like that really flesh out the system, and make for more to discuss and talk about.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I have to admit that I am a little (lot) excited about this faction from the lore to the models. I.... might be starting and AoS army.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm seriously contemplating proxying them for Shadow Wars. I just can't decide which faction would suit them.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'm seriously contemplating proxying them for Shadow Wars. I just can't decide which faction would suit them.


The Squats return!!!!!!

Anyways, maybe Ab-human Skitarii? They look mechanical enough to work there. Possibly Imperial Guard, again Ab-human.

That aside, these are neat and if I didn't have so much invested in ever expanding Chaos forces I would probably go with these guys as their steam tech really makes a Mechanicus' toaster pop, pop hard.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A little teaser about the Kharadron that shows a looser interpretation of their Code.

I'm liking them a lot!


LotN


----------



## Zinker (Apr 23, 2017)

Whoa, gotta have them! 

Do you guys think that there might be a possibility of a new starter set? With them being one of the factions? 

If so, what could the other faction be? Well we had chaos and storm casts lately, before that skaven and high elves, and before that dwarves and goblins. 

As much as I would love airborne skaven (he kinda hinted about that in the video) I don't think that would be the opposed faction. Maybe dark elves, getting a dark eldar turn on things. Or death, with flying corpse barges. 

I know this is highly hypothetical, but what are your thoughts? What faction would you like to get airborne? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

